# Fuel pump relay buzzes? No start. CIS-E



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

89 GLI CIS-E 16v

Replaced the relay and no change. Have swapped to known working: coil and ignition module. I am getting spark to the plugs. This happened quite randomly when I was making a standard left turn.

I am quite sure its an issue with fueling. I just have not gone through the troubleshooting of the fuel system. (Sat over winter, not very motivated with a gravel driveway).

I can hear the pump running despite the relay buzzing. I have also bypassed the relay at the fuse box and this does not change anything. I am thinking a bad ground wire somewhere? 

Why would the fuel pump relay buzz? Undervolt protection?


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nobody heard a fuel pump buzz? I have. I cant seem to find it in the bently either. May be time for random inspections on all systems at once =]

Oh I could have mentioned... I am getting proper ~13v at the relay terminals on the fusebox. I cannot check while under load though.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

First symptom with the left turn points to the in-tank transfer pump or pickup. That'll strain/kill the main pump in short order. As it is, either the bad transfer pump or overloaded main pump is likely causing your relay to buzz.

Check / replace the transfer pump / pickup in the tank and go from there. There's an access window in the trunk I believe.


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the advice! I was under the assumption the main pump would pump through the transfer pump, allowing it to start but run like ****. 

In light of this info I will start there instead of on my back in the gravel


----------

